# Unique Advertising Ideas?



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone have any unique ways of advertising? Not talking newspaper ads here. I came up with an idea, tried it with mixed results.

Get sandwhich bags and put some salt/sand/de-icer and a business card in and toss into drives you want. Cheap and easy. Anyone got any other ideas?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

beanz27;1661380 said:


> Anyone have any unique ways of advertising? Not talking newspaper ads here. I came up with an idea, tried it with mixed results.
> 
> Get sandwhich bags and put some salt/sand/de-icer and a business card in and toss into drives you want. Cheap and easy. Anyone got any other ideas?


No one? Wow comeon guys


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Speak with every local diner and pub. Try to supply place mats and coasters with your company name and services printed on it. Maybe napkins too? If they already have the advertizing place mats, buy space on them.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Best deal still pass fliers out in the hood that you want. And put the price right on it,keeps the tire kickers away.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Have a hotty use a stop sign post as a pole and do a little dance with your contact info painted on her, or GV's approach works well too.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

One idea I've been thinking about for the last 2-3 years is enter my local parade, I could line my green trucks,trailers(which all have logos & phone #'s) up with the bobcat & my JD tractor mowers buzzing around, even get the racing mower out since it's all painted & logo'd up. Really all it would cost is a few bucks in streamers,balloons, & candy to give out. You could also give flyers out as you go. Get any kids you have or know to hand out the candy & ride on the trailer........I got to do this, I think it a good advertising oppertunity.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Stamp your logo on rocks and throw them at peoples houses.....

Seriously through a company here left rocks with their logo at my door once, and 2 years later its still on my desk. Just regular old river rock and a rubber stamp your good to go.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

G.Landscape;1663352 said:


> Stamp your logo on rocks and throw them at peoples houses.....
> 
> Seriously through a company here left rocks with their logo at my door once, and 2 years later its still on my desk. Just regular old river rock and a rubber stamp your good to go.


If you throw it through their window they'll definitely call 100% of the time.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Mr.Markus;1663368 said:


> If you throw it through their window they'll definitely call 100% of the time.


Quite true, but I imagine closing sales will be harder since your price will be high, since you'll have to include window in quote to make $


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Sponsor some kind of winter event, you play in the snow, we push it.


----------

